# Husky/Malamute



## akaJAY7 (May 25, 2009)

Firstly, I've just signed up so just wanted to say to everyone 

Looking to be getting either a Siberian Husky or an Alaskan Malamute in the near future as I have fell in love with their looks and what I have read of their behaviour, but haven't had chance to have one before because we had such a small garden which was already shared by two dogs (1 golden retriever and 1 lurcher).

I have read of the differences between the two, but can't get a difinitive answer as to whether or not these can be let off their lead over the park etc.

Most websites seem to agreed that sibes cant be let off but I have been recieving mixed replies towards the malamutes...

Also, can anyone advise for or against huskamutes - the cross between the two.

Im aware of the phsical differences between the two breeds but their behaviour seems to show many similarities.

thanks


----------



## Husky-Owner (May 24, 2009)

I've got 2 huskies and only eber let them off in an enclosed area. I've never owned a Mal but i know people who have them and they don't let them off either.

I love my two to death, they aren't loyal, would lick a burglar and give him a tour of your home lol but they are very clever, learn quickly and seem to make their own mind up when you give them a command lol

I found this on another forum....

_There's a reason these are classified as Working Dogs. Take the husky, bred to live in the vast arctic plains, to use his wits to survive. When the nearest grocery store with a can of Alpo may be hundreds of snowy miles away, a sharp predatory instinct is useful if you don't want to starve. If you are pulling a heavy sled for hours across the tundra, a fierce desire to run and roam is a positive attribute. If your sensitive paws tell you the ice ahead isn't safe, even though your human musher is urging you forward, a streak of willfulness can save lives. A Siberian husky is an independent, energetic dog that needs a job, a lot of exercise, and a savvy owner. But what makes a perfect dog in the Yukon can make for a heap of trouble in Yonkers. The Northern California Sled Dog Rescue says that, for a Siberian husky, "obedience is optional.... If you want a dog who will be at your beck and call, get a golden retriever."_

I don't really know much about huskamutes so don't want to comment and give you false info.... hope i've helped in some way


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I own a malamute and she is 90% offlead. Maya is my best mal and she's very loving and very people orientated BUT she comes with a small form of aggression towards strange dogs and has a very high prey instinct.

Maya loves talking and does shed allot but unlike sibes malamutes are much calmer, especially females and they don't eat loads either so means you arn't spending a bomb feeding them.

I walk maya about an hour per walk offleash sometimes even up to 2-3 hours and this keeps her very happy, although she can still be destructive when not watched and will rip the bin apart.

Good luck with your choice 

here's her photo;










She's a rescue dog also, I have had her almost a year :001_wub:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive got a malamute cross hes very much like a mal in personality and behaviour. We let him off without any problems But hes only 6months old so it may change as he gets older. 

I know his mum whos a mal is let off lead if thats any help

I guess the problem with a huskymute you wouldnt know what traits the dog gets from its each of the breed. Mine has alot of mal traits But had the springer smelling nose


----------



## akaJAY7 (May 25, 2009)

thanks all... It's nice to get the opinions of owners of both breeds and a cross...

the behavioural differences I can cope with, but we don't really have anywhere enclosed nearby and I wouldn't feel like a good owner if I had it on it's lead the whole time.

Will look into the huskamutes some more I think.

thank you all


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Not being funny but i am not a bad owner because i don't let my husky of the lead/ I would rather know he is safe than risk that.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

akaJAY7 said:


> thanks all... It's nice to get the opinions of owners of both breeds and a cross...
> 
> the behavioural differences I can cope with, but we don't really have anywhere enclosed nearby and I wouldn't feel like a good owner if I had it on it's lead the whole time.
> 
> ...


Malamutes are known for being better offlead than huskies but just beware when getting a huskamute, due to being a cross you are likely to come across bad breeders more than you would any of huskies or mals.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> *Originally Posted by akaJAY7:* Will look into the huskamutes some more I think.


Why??????



> I guess the problem with a huskymute you wouldnt know what traits the dog gets from its each of the breed.


and



> due to being a cross you are likely to come across bad breeders more than you would any of huskies or mals.


Both these breeds have a high prey drive, I hope you don't have a cat/house rabbit/small dog as well.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

There is a husky at dog class, he is 7 months and is fine off lead, his owner has been at puppy class with him since he was 12 weeks, then dog class when puppy class ended at 5 months. They have been practicing recall loads of times a day.
They also have a cat, they sleep in the same bed.

x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

the breeder of my 1st husky sold a puppy to a police dog handler despite my friend warning him not to let her off lead he chose to ignore her pleas insisting her recall was excellent, one day, when she was 2yrs old, the dog just took off, she was located 2 days later in kennels she had travelled 40+ miles & crossed major roads. He had to admit she was nothing like the GDS's he was use to training, & no longer risks letting her off lead.

i know a couple of other incident where the husky has gone to obedience & seemed perfectly good at recall, only to find one day they chose to ignore! in one case a cat was attacked, the other the dog was hit by a lorry & killed.
PG your friends husky will be reaching "teen stage" soon they will need to be very vigilant if they keep trusting her off lead.

i know of a few people with Mals & they dont let them off leads either but i dont really know a great deal about the breed.

a "huskamute" is know is allowed off lead but i think it a tragedy waiting to happen, her recall is poor & shes a killer, her owners very proud of thefact she catches & eats her own pheasents.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I dont know much about either breed to be honest but this is my limited experience of the ones i have met out walking.

I meet a mal almost every day one one of our walks, he's a big beautiful dog but totally untrustworthy offlead. He has excellent obedience and recall, but has gone off before when the fancy takes him. His owner uses a longline (actually a climers rope - stronger lol) on him in our mostly enclosed park so that he gets a chance to run but is still safely under controll.

The other mal in the neighbourhood is a nasty piece of work so i cross the road when i see him coming, his owner has absoloutly no controll over him and he just pulls her up and down the street twice a day!

I do see a few huskys when we go on further walks. There is a fella with about 6 of them we see regularly. He takes them out in 3's and they are run on a rig or as scootering. fantastic to see and the dogs seem really happy to have a job to do! He says he never ever lets them offlead. He also says that although his dogs love him, they would just as easily move onto someone else without a backwards glance, there isnt that deep bond from the dogs, although its obvious he is besotted by them.

I have always admired huskys, but i dont have the time or experience to own one to its full potential. They are for me somethingt o be admired from afar.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> Both these breeds have a high prey drive, I hope you don't have a cat/house rabbit/small dog as well.


You can have cats with Both They normally only except thier own "pack" cat though, We did alot of research before getting our pup because of the cross he is. and aslong as they have them from young puppy hood they are ok. ANY dog can kill a cat which ever breed!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

We have owned Siberian Huskies for 15 years (we've got 11 at the moment) and we have lots of friends with Malamutes. Mals tend to be slightly better than sibes off-lead, but not much. Both breeds have a strong streak of independence which tends to kick in at adolescence - which is why naive owners get shocked when their previously 100% obedient puppy suddenly starts to refuse recall. 

Personally I wouldn't touch a Huskamute with someone else's bargepole. No reputable breeder of either huskies or malamutes would ever let their dogs be used to create such a cross, so you can pretty much guarantee that the dogs used will be poor quality. We met one poor dog last summer who at 10 months had already had one hip operation and was suffering from appalling hip displasia - the result of breeding two poor quality, unhealth-tested dogs together for no other reason than cold cash.

Mick


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

raindog said:


> We have owned Siberian Huskies for 15 years (we've got 11 at the moment) and we have lots of friends with Malamutes. Mals tend to be slightly better than sibes off-lead, but not much. Both breeds have a strong streak of independence which tends to kick in at adolescence - which is why naive owners get shocked when their previously 100% obedient puppy suddenly starts to refuse recall.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't touch a Huskamute with someone else's bargepole. No reputable breeder of either huskies or malamutes would ever let their dogs be used to create such a cross, so you can pretty much guarantee that the dogs used will be poor quality. We met one poor dog last summer who at 10 months had already had one hip operation and was suffering from appalling hip displasia - the result of breeding two poor quality, unhealth-tested dogs together for no other reason than cold cash.
> 
> Mick


I completly agree :thumbup1:

With a cross you may not always get best of both breeds instead you can get thw worst, like Daynna I have a mal x springer but he favours the springer side mostly but he unfortuntly has thw mal where he will run off and no matter how much fing and blinding I do, he won't come back and i have to go get him. Mostly he's on a leash when I know we are in an area too close to a road and where there is food on offer.

I am lucky Maya is more than likley not too run off but she will stroll off and do her own thing if i'm not careful and sometimes can end up at the other end of the field from me.

Both mals and sibes are fantastic dogs but you must also be prepaired to deal with the minor complications that come with them.

Huskamutes were only bred because people wanted blue eyes in a malamute so personally I agree with mick, I would not touch them myself in a million years.


----------



## akaJAY7 (May 25, 2009)

akaJAY7 said:


> I wouldn't feel like a good owner if I had it on it's lead the whole time.





Indie said:


> Not being funny but i am not a bad owner because i don't let my husky of the lead/ I would rather know he is safe than risk that.


It was a personal opinion of mine... As I don't have anywhere enclosed nearby, it would kill me to think I would never be able to see my dog run and play without being on a lead.
It wasn't a personal dig at owners that do that, and I certainly wouldn't judge anyone for doing so.

However, upon further search, I am being swayed towards the husky for it's agility and blue eyes 
I think it will just be a case of keeping it on its lead 6/7 days and taking it to an enclosed park once a week.

With regards to other animals, the only small ones we have are ferrets which are caged outside - but regardless, surely if they were brought up with animals as a pup they would be fine.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

akaJAY7 said:


> With regards to other animals, the only small ones we have are ferrets which are caged outside - but regardless, surely if they were brought up with animals as a pup they would be fine.


No, I warn you now if you get a husky do NOT EVER let the ferrets and husky together. I made the mistake thinking that my mal was fine with my rat and for months we had no problems but one day I came home to a massacre, blood everywhere and my lovley rat layed dead, I made that mistake.

I have also heard of stories of cats being killed by huskies even despite they had been living together for years and had been fine.

They have a high prey instinct and you can't do nothing about it, I have been into a petshop and Maya has screamed and howled to get at the ferrets that had been running free in a large enclosure. :frown2:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i really dont think you would ever be able to trust a husky with a small animal like a ferrets, i wouldnt let one anywhere near a small animal like that.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

We were thinking of getting one of these 2 breeds and did a lot of research, we spoke to many people at crufts and discover dogs who owned both. The husky owners put me off by saying they are escape artists, one told me she had had to increase the height of her fences from 6 foot to 8 foot as her huskies managed to clear them with ease!!! Also i met very few who would said they COULD safely let their husky off lead. The malamute owners were more convincing, they said the malamute was not as hyper as the husky, none had had problems with them escaping or running away when off lead. I have since seen a few malamutes off lead when out walking my dog.
We decided in the end to get another German Shepherd as we had one before and couldn't fault him, our pup is now 12 weeks old. We may decide in a year or two to get a malamute but i was put off also by the lack of breeders of them(which obviously is a good thing, but when you have promised 2 little boys a puppy waiting for a year or so on a list wasn't really an option we wanted to go for at this time) I think if you decide to go for one you need to find a breeder and put your name down. 
Good luck with you choice.


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Hiya!!

Have you looked into Northern Inuits??

My best friend has a 11 month girl and she is amazing, and can be let off leads

look at these puppy pics of her????

she lives with 3 cats and my best friend has her mum who is exactly the same and there family has bred them for yrs and knows the breed inside out...they're amazing dogs

angel pictures by landlphotos - Photobucket

To read up about the breed take a look at THE NORTHERN INUIT SOCIETY | A howling success

Im going to have one of the litter when Angel, my friends inuit is bred...truly beautiful loving friendly dogs!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I do think it sad that a breed of dog should be bred as a pet if it has to be kept away from small animals and cant be let off the lead. What a shame


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Blitz said:


> I do think it sad that a breed of dog should be bred as a pet if it has to be kept away from small animals and cant be let off the lead. What a shame


I do not think there is anything 'sad ' about it! it's a well know fact 'many' dogs can and do kill small furry things! I know I could not trust my with lets say a rat or a rabbit! 
DT


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

I had always wanted a Huskiny since I was a kid and did seriously think about getting one but after researching them, decided they weren't for us as I dont want a dog that I am always 'losing' as we have 2 young kids and they are forever keeping the doors open!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Can i just throw the Eurasier into the mixing pot for you.

They are not particularly well known but do not have the same prey drive or waywardness as the husky or malamute.

If you check out the member on here called Victorio you will se some pictures of Koda.

I walk with this dog regularly and he is a joy. Still a handful but a beautiful dog and very intelligent.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I do think it sad that a breed of dog should be bred as a pet if it has to be kept away from small animals and cant be let off the lead. What a shame


To be honest that would be allot of breeds, many breeds have a high prey drive and many also carry dog agression, so many breeds have to be on lead.

I know very few dogs that could ever be trusted with small animals and that is my springer, i would not trust my puppy he loves to chase and play.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I do think it sad that a breed of dog should be bred as a pet if it has to be kept away from small animals and cant be let off the lead. What a shame


dont feel sorry for them the responsible owners of this breed ensure they have fantastic lives, they run them in harness, do cannicross with them, let them of lead in secure places etc.

as others have said many breeds cant be trusted with small animals either


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> To be honest that would be allot of breeds, many breeds have a high prey drive and many also carry dog agression, so many breeds have to be on lead. Survival of the fittest!


I do not keep mine on a lead on many of our walks! I am confident they would be no danger to another dog no matter how small, but when it comes to their run - hunting is part of their walk!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You could also look into Utonagans they are stunning

utonagan - Google Image Search

Our pup has a high prey drive, hes fine with our cats mainly because they have always put him in his place, i wouldnt ever trust trust him with small animals. He likes to smell the hamster cage abit to much for my liking!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

sammyben said:


> I had always wanted a Huskiny since I was a kid and did seriously think about getting one but after researching them, decided they weren't for us as I dont want a dog that I am always 'losing' as we have 2 young kids and they are forever keeping the doors open!!


The one thing I would say about weimys (sorry to crash the tread) you couldn't lose em even if you wanted too - they always have one eye on their master!!! and if they do get carried away when hunting they soon find you again as they have an incrediable air scent sense!
DT


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Bandit lives with cats, rats and bunny and is fine, but is never unsupervised with them. He is walked on an 18 ft horses lunge rope so gets lots of excersise when out on his walks.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Is Bandit the Dane Indie?? The reason I ask is that I have always found them to be 'gentle giants' - a guy I worked with had two and the landlord at a pub by us had one. 
DT


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

No LOL Bandit is our 4 year old Husky.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Indie said:


> No LOL Bandit is our 4 year old Husky.


Ooooppps
sorry!
I should pay more attention


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol that's ok.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Blitz said:


> I do think it sad that a breed of dog should be bred as a pet if it has to be kept away from small animals and cant be let off the lead. What a shame


I agree - our dogs have a horrible life:

We run them in harness at least twice a week.....



















we show them regularly.....



















they do occasional photographic/advertising work



















They raise money for the Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK)



















and they are much loved family pets who live with us as part of the family...........



















Poor things!

Mick


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

LOL 
Lovely pics Mick! Beautiful dogs!!!

xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

gosh mick, what a rough time they have.....someone should report you to the RSPCA!!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

lmao Mick great pics, yep horrible life


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Daynna said:


> lmao Mick great pics, yep horrible life


Yep! agreeing with ya!!! Mick needs reporting


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

akaJAY7 said:


> With regards to other animals, the only small ones we have are ferrets which are caged outside - but regardless, surely if they were brought up with animals as a pup they would be fine.


I think you misunderstand these dogs.
The Minus Points - Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK
See No. 6


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

Strap a hardess to me for a life like that lol its just god dam slavery lol



raindog said:


> I agree - our dogs have a horrible life:
> 
> We run them in harness at least twice a week.....
> 
> ...


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

How how cruel mick :lol: 

I'm jealous, god I'd love to do even half what you get to do :thumbup:


----------



## debandpat (Jun 29, 2009)

hi, i have a 9 1/2 year old husky bitch, she has been off lead since she was 3 months old and has 100% recall although she may carry on sniffing/playing for 30 seconds before she comes back, she also plays lovely in the garden with my rabbit for hours on end and although sometimes chases him up the garden she just looks at him when he stops, she has never shown any aggression towards him at all, we used to have a cat that had kittens and she used to carry the kittens round in her mouth very gently, both my young children have in the past crawled all over her before they could walk and she was and still is very gentle with them too, her one fault is with other dogs, she is fine with friends dogs that she can get used to and they become great mates playing lovely together all the time, but dogs she meets on walks or on the beach she is not great with, im sure she would be if given time to get to know them but that cant be done on an average walk so that is my only concern with her im currently looking for another husky/mal/inuit bitch, not a puppy, could anyone tell me which would be best suited to be a best friend for my isha? thanks


----------



## Storm_boy (May 15, 2009)

Hi

I have a Northern Inuit called Storm. He is only 6 months old and a complete gem off the lead, has been since he was 12 weeks old. He will never venture far from us, even if the kids take him out which is on a daily basis too. You should very much consider an Inuit for this reason.
Good luck anyway


----------



## debandpat (Jun 29, 2009)

i collected my new dog 4 days ago, a 14 month husky bitch, she was being given away free because they had a change of circumstances and no longer had time to walk her enough, she is lovely, isha is getting used to her and apart from a few spats they have been fine together, its only been 4 days and they are lying near eachother and walking past eachother without isha growling much, keira is desperate to play with isha but that will take a few weeks i think, so far so good, i hope they will be the best of friends soon. isha is the one on the right, keira on the left.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

My brother has a husky, he has very high energy, and very high prey drive. As for offlead i think it varies as my brother can't let his offlead because he runs off


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

raindog said:


> I agree - our dogs have a horrible life:
> 
> We run them in harness at least twice a week.....
> 
> ...


Sorry to interupt, but what absolutely beautiful dogs! Great pics Mick

Ellie x


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

raindog said:


> I agree - our dogs have a horrible life:
> 
> We run them in harness at least twice a week.....
> 
> ...


Wow, but unfortunately you are in a small minority of people who go to this extent. There are many good husky owners on here and they are certainly becoming more popular. But I do not think this is a good thing, as most dog owners are lazy (I exclude the people on here, as you wouldn;t be asking advice/giving advice if you were), I think we are going to see a big rise in husky's in the rescue centres over the next 5 years.

My opinion is they should not be bred in this country, although the people on here do a MARVELLOUS job with their husky's, you will all be the first to admit that they are very challenging.

Now if everybody was like you........


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

If you want it for the looks, get a malamute. 
They were bred to run short heavily loads.
Husky were bred to run long and light loads.
There was a husky that was given up because he bit one of their kids. 
The dog got blamed. I don't think the dog was ever exercised. When I got him, he pull like crazy. He is in a happy home now. 

They can live with cats, and smaller dogs.
I would trust my husky more than my klee kai with small animals.
Siberian huskies can be off-lead, but it takes A LOT of work.
They are very fun and funny dogs, great dogs when your willing to work with them. They are very smart, they can and will outsmart you. 
I have to wake up early to walk him. He gets 6.5 miles walk, and he still has a lot of energy left.

I agree goodvic2, so many people get them just because they look beautiful or like a wolf.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

iibao said:


> If you want it for the looks, get a malamute.
> They were bred to run short heavily loads.
> Husky were bred to run long and light loads.
> There was a husky that was given up because he bit one of their kids.
> ...


i actually think that is very dangerous advice your giving, a lot of huskies mine included would see cats as prey not to mention small animals!!, i would certainly never recommend letting a husky off lead in an unsecure area! i know of too many who have paid the ultimate price for their owners "trust"!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> Wow, but unfortunately you are in a small minority of people who go to this extent. There are many good husky owners on here and they are certainly becoming more popular. But I do not think this is a good thing, as most dog owners are lazy (I exclude the people on here, as you wouldn;t be asking advice/giving advice if you were), I think we are going to see a big rise in husky's in the rescue centres over the next 5 years.
> 
> My opinion is they should not be bred in this country, although the people on here do a MARVELLOUS job with their husky's, you will all be the first to admit that they are very challenging.
> 
> Now if everybody was like you........


i agree with most of what youre saying, theres so many huskies being bred by unscrupulous people & so many in the wrong hands more & more are ending up in rescue its very worrying, but in the right hands they do make the most wonderful pets & all of my friends have at least 2 theyre very addictive


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i actually think that is very dangerous advice your giving, a lot of huskies mine included would see cats as prey not to mention small animals!!, i would certainly never recommend letting a husky off lead in an unsecure area! i know of too many who have paid the ultimate price for their owners "trust"!


Before I got my husky, he use to live with a cat.
He also have lived with 4 other little dogs.
My klee kai being one of them, that runs around like crazy and jump on him.
Like I said it takes a lot of work, that's why I put caps.
I wouldn't let my husky off-lead.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i agree with most of what youre saying, theres so many huskies being bred by unscrupulous people & so many in the wrong hands more & more are ending up in rescue its very worrying, but in the right hands they do make the most wonderful pets & all of my friends have at least 2 theyre very addictive


But people like you are so few and far between. I am absolutely devoted to my dogs and I could never manage one of these, hence the reason I wouldn't get one. But I can just see this breed turning into the staff, the rescue centres will be full. I just think that for the few and far between owners like yourself, it would be better not to breed them over here. x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> But people like you are so few and far between. I am absolutely devoted to my dogs and I could never manage one of these, hence the reason I wouldn't get one. But I can just see this breed turning into the staff, the rescue centres will be full. I just think that for the few and far between owners like yourself, it would be better not to breed them over here. x


i know its a really worrying situation & i wont breed again but its not the responsible breeders who are creating the crisis they place their puppies very carefully & will always take them back should things go wrong, its the unethical breeders out there cashing in on the breeds popularity just as has happened with the staffy.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i know its a really worrying situation & i wont breed again but its not the responsible breeders who are creating the crisis they place their puppies very carefully & will always take them back should things go wrong, its the unethical breeders out there cashing in on the breeds popularity just as has happened with the staffy.


I completely agree, the trouble is when something starts to become fashionable, all the worms come out of the wood work!

If I see any posts on husky's, I will refer them to you, so you can give a reality check! x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

iibao said:


> If you want it for the looks, get a malamute.
> They were bred to run short heavily loads.
> Husky were bred to run long and light loads.
> There was a husky that was given up because he bit one of their kids.
> ...


Malamutes are NOT easy dogs, nor are they good to get just for looks. Sure, they can be lazy/layed back at times but not all of them and if they wana go, they will go and if on lead you'd better hold on for dear life and if offlead, you're screwed. They also have a high prey instinct just the same as sibes, I have also found that out the hard way from the death of my own pet rat and despite passing a cat test in the shelter, she still chases cats and even charges at my own and I know if left unattended together, then I may end up with a dead cat.

I would NEVER let any sibe offlead in a million years unless it's in an enclosed area, I don't care how trained it is and "never had a problem before", I myself have grown up with sibes and I have seen and experinced these dogs go and have seen the death of a sibe x collie, who's owner belived being part collie that he would come back every time, I can tell you now that it involved a rabbit and a train, soon after no more dog.

I remember also as a kid of several incidents where a sibe has lived happily with a cat and out of the blue several years later the cat is dead, this even happened to a cat that had been raised with the dog from a kitten and puppy and had lived happily for 12 years and even slept together.

These dogs are fantastic and I intend to have them but again I would not let them offlead in an unsecure area and I would never leave any small furries unattended with them ever, I plan to have cats but any of small animals I will never own while ever having a sibe or malamute.

OH one more thing Malamutes have been known to be better off lead than sibes BUT there is still cases of them running off also, I let Maya off but I am very careful and watch her all the time.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

goodvic2 said:


> I completely agree, the trouble is when something starts to become fashionable, all the worms come out of the wood work!
> 
> If I see any posts on husky's, I will refer them to you, so you can give a reality check! x


hehehe....thanks... Raindog on here's the one with so much more knowledge tho, plus hes involved in rescue which is getting a real concern.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

iibao said:


> Before I got my husky, he use to live with a cat.
> He also have lived with 4 other little dogs.
> My klee kai being one of them, that runs around like crazy and jump on him.
> Like I said it takes a lot of work, that's why I put caps.
> I wouldn't let my husky off-lead.


i was just concerned that someone reading this thread might think it safe to let them off lead with training...even some of the best trained sibes have ignored recall heres one example.....

in the USA only two Siberian huskies have earned the title of OTCH(obedience trials champion) one belonging to Lois Leonard, Sula, when Sula was 15yrs she darted across a road after another dog. Sula wasnt struck by a car but she easily could have been. As Lois says "You will never be able to trust a Siberian,"any" Siberian, off lead in an unfenced area. NEVER. Its as simple as that".
__________________


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I think you misunderstand these dogs.
> The Minus Points - Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain - Huskies UK
> See No. 6


Great link x


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> i was just concerned that someone reading this thread might think it safe to let them off lead with training...even some of the best trained sibes have ignored recall heres one example.....
> 
> in the USA only two Siberian huskies have earned the title of OTCH(obedience trials champion) one belonging to Lois Leonard, Sula, when Sula was 15yrs she darted across a road after another dog. Sula wasnt struck by a car but she easily could have been. As Lois says "You will never be able to trust a Siberian,"any" Siberian, off lead in an unfenced area. NEVER. Its as simple as that".
> __________________


did the sibe see the other dog as a prey? As i thought its the high prey drive of the sibes making it difficult to be able to let them offlead.

I think the above example can happen to any dog really ...

...just curious


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Natik said:


> did the sibe see the other dog as a prey? As i thought its the high prey drive of the sibes making it difficult to be able to let them offlead.
> 
> I think the above example can happen to any dog really ...
> 
> ...just curious


i wouldnt have thought so they love other dogs, saying that a couple of my friends huskies couldnt be trusted with very small dogs, my are great with small breeds tho.

but they do have a very strong prey drive, my OH's dad had of ex-racing greyhounds & racing whippets, we haves had terriers & we all notice that the huskies are far keener.

& yes i agree it could happen to any dog, but huskies arnt a naturally subservient breed, they are independant & very determined, qualities which were needed for the job they were bred to do. You wont find any decent breeder of them letting a puppy go to someone who will let it offlead, because we all know of to many tragic incidents.


----------



## walshy5050 (Aug 5, 2009)

hi i have a 8 mth old malamute and she has been off the lead for about 2 months when she sees other dogs she gets exsited and just want to play and on the command she comes running back, my friend has a sybiran husky and has try the command collar and seems to be working hope this helps


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

walshy5050 said:


> hi i have a 8 mth old malamute and she has been off the lead for about 2 months when she sees other dogs she gets exsited and just want to play and on the command she comes running back, my friend has a sybiran husky and has try the command collar and seems to be working hope this helps


what is a command collar?


----------



## Nickb (Aug 4, 2009)

akaJAY7 said:


> Firstly, I've just signed up so just wanted to say to everyone
> 
> Looking to be getting either a Siberian Husky or an Alaskan Malamute in the near future as I have fell in love with their looks and what I have read of their behaviour, but haven't had chance to have one before because we had such a small garden which was already shared by two dogs (1 golden retriever and 1 lurcher).
> 
> ...


i wanted one of the two a while back i changed my mind and im happy i did not saying their a bad breed they are absolutly lovely but their near impossible to train recall thats BOTH breeds very very few people can get a husky or malamute to recall so its up to you wether u can put up with keeping in on the lead all the time and dont just go AW YEAH EASY!cus it will most probaly get very annoying after a while


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi there! I also have a Northern Inuit! fantastic breed of dog have a little gander on-line and read up on them! If your looking for a husky/wolfy type dog, thts easy to train (they have the trainability of a german shepherd) thn these are for you! WARNING they are seriously addictive animals!!!!!!!!

Cael is 8 months old, We've had him two weeks, he'd never seen a collar or lead and had never been in a house (was petrified of the staircase). He now (after two weeks) heels fantasticly, sits, downs, paws, and recalls perfectly,housetrained in a week too! We can let him off the lead no problem, he stays close and circles us!

Whatever you choose tho plz be certain tht they are right for you! there are too many husky's malamutes etc being rehomed because their owners took on more thn they could chew!!


----------



## Nickb (Aug 4, 2009)

caelsgirl said:


> Hi there! I also have a Northern Inuit! fantastic breed of dog have a little gander on-line and read up on them! If your looking for a husky/wolfy type dog, thts easy to train (they have the trainability of a german shepherd) thn these are for you! WARNING they are seriously addictive animals!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cael is 8 months old, We've had him two weeks, he'd never seen a collar or lead and had never been in a house (was petrified of the staircase). He now (after two weeks) heels fantasticly, sits, downs, paws, and recalls perfectly,housetrained in a week too! We can let him off the lead no problem, he stays close and circles us!
> 
> Whatever you choose tho plz be certain tht they are right for you! there are too many husky's malamutes etc being rehomed because their owners took on more thn they could chew!!


looked up the breed thats pretty much exactly what i wanted when i wanted a "wolf-type" dog but i got my dog now


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Inuits are the great way to own a wolf dog without the worry that a mal and sibe can cause, ALTHOUGH they are not perfect and I do know some come with a prey instinct and have seen one bolt off, although again the owner had not really trained this dog properly.

We have a gorgeous inuit who i see on the way to work everyday, she's always sat in the window and looks out. 

I think i'd actually like to own one sometime, heck I own a mal and have grown up around sibes, so an inuit woould suit me fine. I'm quite attracted to the wolf looking dogs and find it the best way to not owning a wolf.


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Inuits are the great way to own a wolf dog without the worry that a mal and sibe can cause, ALTHOUGH they are not perfect and I do know some come with a prey instinct and have seen one bolt off, although again the owner had not really trained this dog properly.
> 
> We have a gorgeous inuit who i see on the way to work everyday, she's always sat in the window and looks out.
> 
> I think i'd actually like to own one sometime, heck I own a mal and have grown up around sibes, so an inuit woould suit me fine. I'm quite attracted to the wolf looking dogs and find it the best way to not owning a wolf.


No, Inuit's by all means are not easy! They have the pack instict so can be very distructive if left for hours on end. They're not for novice dog owners, and i don't reccomend anyone get one as their first dog. They need and crave companionship 24/7 so another dog is a must with them, OH and don't get one if your a proud garden owner!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> what is a command collar?


I believe its similar to a prong collar.

The Perfect Dog










Looks barbaric to me.


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Inuits are the great way to own a wolf dog without the worry that a mal and sibe can cause, ALTHOUGH they are not perfect and I do know some come with a prey instinct and have seen one bolt off, although again the owner had not really trained this dog properly.


Northern Inuits aren't wolf dogs. They can cause the problems the husky and malamute cause, because they do have husky & malamute in them.



caelsgirl said:


> No, Inuit's by all means are not easy! They have the pack instict so can be very distructive if left for hours on end. They're not for novice dog owners, and i don't reccomend anyone get one as their first dog. They need and crave companionship 24/7 so another dog is a must with them, OH and don't get one if your a proud garden owner!!!


I wouldn't recommend most of the northern breeds for novice owners. 
They can be ut:



Nonnie said:


> I believe its similar to a prong collar.
> The Perfect Dog
> 
> 
> ...


"Don't judge a book by it's cover."


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

iibao said:


> "Don't judge a book by it's cover."


Considering i hate prong collars, im pretty sure i'll hate the command collar, which works on the same principals.


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I believe its similar to a prong collar.
> 
> The Perfect Dog
> 
> ...


That's horrific!!!!!!! I would never use anything like tht! OMG are they allowed????


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I believe its similar to a prong collar.
> 
> The Perfect Dog
> 
> ...


Jeez!! theres no way i'd put that on my huskies necks!! & how the hell will that give them reliable recall???


----------



## Nickb (Aug 4, 2009)

the guy who invented that collar donn sullivan is a word i cant say on this forum


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I believe its similar to a prong collar.
> 
> The Perfect Dog
> 
> ...


that is Horrid, poor dog if thats ever used! looks like a bear trap!


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Considering i hate prong collars, im pretty sure i'll hate the command collar, which works on the same principals.


Really, Why ?
I think the prong is one of the safest training collars out there.
It might look like a torture device, but it also works better than most other training collars.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

iibao said:


> Northern Inuits aren't wolf dogs. They can cause the problems the husky and malamute cause, because they do have husky & malamute in them.


They are wolf dogs, so are huskies, mals, tams etc, by wolf dogs I mean they look like wolves and that is why many people are attracted to them.

Inuits are generally easier though then mals or sibes and many Inuit owners i've met all agree they find inuits allot easier to train.

I also found that malamutes are calmer than Inuits (at least every one I've met but then i've not met a hyper malamute despite being told by my vet that maya is the calmest malamute he's ever met).

I think to be honest no wolf type dog is a first time dog owner, spaniels tend to be better for that sort of thing.


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> They are wolf dogs, so are huskies, mals, tams etc, by wolf dogs I mean they look like wolves and that is why many people are attracted to them.
> 
> Inuits are generally easier though then mals or sibes and many Inuit owners i've met all agree they find inuits allot easier to train.
> 
> ...


I thought you meant that they were wolf hybrids.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I believe its similar to a prong collar.
> 
> The Perfect Dog
> 
> ...


Look's horrid, i'm not a fan of these, prongs or choke. Personally you should not need to restrict a dog's breathing to get it to heel or make it uncomfortable in any manner.

My view; if you can't handle it on yourself, don't put it on your dog.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

iibao said:


> "Don't judge a book by it's cover."


Those collars are horrific, no matter how you look at it.

When I have a child I think instead of having her on a safety line when we walk (for the life of me I can't remember the name of it) I think I'll just slap one of those collars on him/her so they don't go too far from me 

A bit of an exaggeration perhaps but we wouldn't dream of doing this to our kids why would we do it to our pets?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I believe its similar to a prong collar.
> 
> The Perfect Dog
> 
> ...


omg that is awful..i would never put one on my dog...

People just think these things will be a quick fix to there dogs behaviour when really they need to put the time and effort in to it!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

iibao said:


> I thought you meant that they were wolf hybrids.


naw although I have heard many times that inuits are wolf x husky


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> naw although I have heard many times that inuits are wolf x husky


The original inuit was actually bred by the inuit ppl, they tied their dogs outside and let wolves breed with them, they wanted a good working animal, with the temperament and loyalty of a dog.

The NORTHERN inuit however was developed from siberien huskys, alaskan malamutes, german shepherds AND other IMPORTED cross-breeds of no distinction. (This is where the "wolf hybrid" rumor stems from).

They were bred specifically to look like wolves BUT to also to have a mild and soft temperament, and to be easily trainable. They do not have the hang-ups of the sibe or malamute as they were bred to get rid of the difficulties of those breeds.

As with any other breed it depends on the individual dog! Any dog can have trouble with recall or any other command, some do some don't. You just need to find a method tht works!


----------



## caelsgirl (Jul 31, 2009)

This is some info on NI's from th NI Society website!

The Inuit dog has existed for thousands of years, the Inuit people needed a dog to suit their lifestyle, and as a working companion, for this, legend has it, they staked out several bitches to be mated by wolves .

By selective breeding and culling of the offspring, they eventually got what they wanted - a dog that could work long hours in cold temperatures, would live as a family pet and be obedient and loyal.

In the early 1980's, a few Inuit type dogs were imported to Britain and by following the Inuit peoples example and using northern breeds of dogs, we have arrived at the Northern Inuit dog we have today, they withhold the original characteristics and traits of the original Inuit dogs, i.e. a willingness to work and to please.

Although, originally having to battle against the elements for survival, they have fitted in well with our modern day lifestyle as a loyal pet capable of competing successfully in obedience, agility and also flyball, as well as their original job of pulling sledges.

Where the Northern Inuit has not proved a success however, is as a guard dog, due to their friendly manner and a willingness to greet any visitor as a long lost friend.

With their incredible sense of smell and eagerness to please, the future of the N.I looks bright, and could provide future services, such as search and rescue, guide dogs for the blind and hearing dogs for the deaf, some are already registered PAT dogs, but all are the pride and joy of their families as their loyal pets.

The N.I is a wolf look a like, and are totally non aggressive, they are the most versatile of dogs, but, they are not for the novice owner as they can be very stubborn and are very quick witted, the owner of an N.I must show themselves to be the Alpha member of the pack or be prepared to be the underdog, and be taken advantage of, a firm hand is most definitly needed, however, the plusses far outweigh the cons of owning an N .I as they are a joy to live with and attract attention where ever they go.

Nice gardens dont usually exist alongside a northern Inuit as they love to dig and eat any variety of garden plant, so most owners now have gardens consisting of slabs and concrete.

Some N.I, if introduced to livestock at an early age, will grow up not wanting to chase sheep and so on, but two or more N.I become a pack and pack instinct will take over, and as their prey drive is quite high, caution should be taken at all times when out near sheep, cattle or horses.

Common sense dictates that you should never leave children and dogs unsupervised. The N.I can be quite boisterous at play, and though they would never bite intentionally, they do sometimes like to 'mouth' things eg arms and hands, and can easily knock a child down.

The Northern Inuit dog is also non dog aggressive and will usually submit when challenged. They dont like to be left alone and can often suffer seperation anxiety, at these times they will destroy anything in the immediate vicinity, chairs, doors, table legs, the best solution for this is to ensure your dog is never left alone for long periods of time, another dog as a companion is a good idea, the N.I is a very sociable animal and loves the company of people or other dogs.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The problem with the information given above by those producing wolf-lookalike dogs in the UK (whether Northern Inuits, British Inuits, Utonagans, Tamascans etc etc etc ad infinitum) is that it just isn't true.

The original Inuit Dogs - a dog bred over 4000 years or more by people of the Nunavik region of Northern Quebec and the native inhabitants of Greenland, had no wolf content whatever. They were not staked out to mate with wolves but were a domestic sled dog bred for a particular purpose over many centuries. The only reason that Inuit Dogs (and any other northern breed for that matter) look wolfish, is because they function in the same physical environment and their look is an efficient adaptation to that environment.

The tragedy of the NI ( and Utonagan etc etc) is that after 20 years of breeding, those who champion these "breeds" have still not established a reproducable "type" and appalling breeding practices and lack of health testing over the years has resulted in a "breed" with serious health problems (greater than those of the GSDs, Huskies and Malamutes which made them up). This is hardly surprising however as no reputable breeder of high quality dogs in any of the three breeds which make up the NI, would have let their dogs be used for such an enterprise, so it is safe to assume that the dogs used would not have been the best examples of their respective breeds.
To see the opinion of those who have the interests of real Inuit dogs at heart on these British crossbreeds, read this link: http://www.inuitsleddoginternational.

Mick


----------



## walshy5050 (Aug 5, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> what is a command collar?


a command coller is a remote controled shock collor somthing i dont agree with if the dog dis,obeys you press the button and it releases a small shock not somthing id use, like other people have sayed alot of hard work and training it can be done


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

walshy5050 said:


> a command coller is a remote controled shock collor somthing i dont agree with if the dog dis,obeys you press the button and it releases a small shock not somthing id use, like other people have sayed alot of hard work and training it can be done


on dear its worse that i thought, poor husky.


----------



## Trackerbob (Jun 8, 2009)

My husky is almost 15 months old now, and the only time she'll ever go on a lead is when on or near a road. She likes to run free but is never far away, but will always come to heel when called, even from far away. 

I think that because she is one of 6 dogs she is more inclined to 'fall in' with the rest of the pack than to veer off on her own.


----------



## Malamute lover (Aug 11, 2009)

hi i have a male malamute. Hes just turned a yr old and is let off the leash in an enclosed area im lucky as i stay in front of a great big field so its great for him also he is great with other dogs big or small and has never showed any aggression to them even if he has had one thats maybe snapped at him. But the problem i have is hes protective in the house a bit to protective he is a big gentle giant with my family and people he knows n trusts but has shown aggression towards strangers which we are gettin a dog trainer in to help with otherwise hes great doesnt chew he prefers his own toys. But huskys cant be let off lead unless in an enclosed area where no chance of escape xx


----------



## iibao (Jul 3, 2009)

Malamute lover said:


> hi i have a male malamute. Hes just turned a yr old and is let off the leash in an enclosed area im lucky as i stay in front of a great big field so its great for him also he is great with other dogs big or small and has never showed any aggression to them even if he has had one thats maybe snapped at him. But the problem i have is hes protective in the house a bit to protective he is a big gentle giant with my family and people he knows n trusts but has shown aggression towards strangers which we are gettin a dog trainer in to help with otherwise hes great doesnt chew he prefers his own toys. But huskys cant be let off lead unless in an enclosed area where no chance of escape xx


 Most malamute will lick people to death. :001_tt2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

iibao said:


> Most malamute will lick people to death. :001_tt2:


Agreed, I have rarely heard of a malamute being aggressive towards people and protective of the home???

If someone broke in Maya would either not move or woo at them and she'd cross a main road if she knew the person on the other side would pet her 

On the other hand if it's a strange dog she will either greet it with just a growll or full on attack it.


----------



## Malamute lover (Aug 11, 2009)

Everywhere ive read has said same bout malamutes not being aggressive. I phoned the breeder for advice as shes owned them for 20yrs and breed them for 14yrs but i was disgusted with her advice to take him to the vet and get him put down. Which i cannot bring myself to do as hes a great dog with us and would break my heart. Because b4 i got him i had a wee husky i loved to bits and to cut a long story short bought him without checking the breedet out never got papers and within a month of gettin him he was diagnosed as havin epilepsy and his med worked for a wee while but he ended up having to get put to sleep as they couldnt stop him takin siezures and was the most heaetbreaking thing ive ever had to see and go through then just b4 he turned 6months old had get put to sleep so i cant lose another one. Ive got a dog trainer in to try and help but would appreciate to hear if anyone else has had this kind of problem with a malamute xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Malamute lover said:


> Everywhere ive read has said same bout malamutes not being aggressive. I phoned the breeder for advice as shes owned them for 20yrs and breed them for 14yrs but i was disgusted with her advice to take him to the vet and get him put down. Which i cannot bring myself to do as hes a great dog with us and would break my heart. Because b4 i got him i had a wee husky i loved to bits and to cut a long story short bought him without checking the breedet out never got papers and within a month of gettin him he was diagnosed as havin epilepsy and his med worked for a wee while but he ended up having to get put to sleep as they couldnt stop him takin siezures and was the most heaetbreaking thing ive ever had to see and go through then just b4 he turned 6months old had get put to sleep so i cant lose another one. Ive got a dog trainer in to try and help but would appreciate to hear if anyone else has had this kind of problem with a malamute xx


the breeder sounds awful! makes me wonder if she used dogs with poor temprements in her breeding program! im so glad you havent gone ahead with it & had him pts, i'll pm you a mal forum where you should get good advice, also i recommend Ian Dunbar dvd's & books on aggression, he use to have a mal himself, hes an excellent trainer.

Dog Aggression With Dr Ian Dunbar only £16.96

Dogs - Preventing Aggression: Amazon.co.uk: Ian Dunbar: Books


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Stunning, what a lovely post 

From a Husky and Malamute owner xxx



raindog said:


> I agree - our dogs have a horrible life:
> 
> We run them in harness at least twice a week.....
> 
> ...


----------

